# Will Geforce FX5200 work with AMD Athlon



## gigyaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes thats the question, whether Geforce FX5200 (128MB) graphic card would work with AMD Athlon XP 2200+
Please confirm & let me know???


----------



## yippee (Mar 27, 2009)

yes it will


----------



## gigyaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey I tried u know but after fixing the card in AGP slot when I put the computer on the monitor dosen't get any signal but the beep from CPU is heared, wats the case, plzz help..


----------



## yippee (Mar 27, 2009)

did the card work before?there might be some problem with the power supply


----------



## pimpom (Mar 27, 2009)

Apart from obvious things like the card or the VGA connector not being properly seated, it's possible that the card is defective. Another possibility is that your BIOS may have to be set to use the AGP slot.

Does your motherboard have onboard graphics? The majority of motherboards will automatically use the AGP card when it's installed, and the onboard output when the AGP slot is empty. But some mobo BIOSes have to be configured manually.


----------



## gigyaster (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll check as you people said...........
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hey another case, I don't have much knowledge about it so plz don't mind me asking you the questions.
Does the card need a additional power supply like the way we provide to the CD drives. I have seen that there's two pin socket in the graphic card. plzz let me know.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ 

the FX5200 (i dnt think) needs a power cord, as i had that card and it worked w'out the power cord (well, there was no power cord slot in the card itself..) 

THat 2 pin socket will be for the card's own fan..so check it..

Power cord slot has 4 pins NOT 2.. 
---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## gigyaster (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
ok thn, thanks for that info.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ 

not a problem dude..


----------



## pimpom (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with ashu. I don't know of any FX5200 card from any manufactirer that has its own power supply connector. That generation does not use enough power to make it necessary to have a separate PS connector. It gets all the power it needs via the AGP slot.

And yes, those 2 pins may be for the fan. Some FX5200 cards have a fan, others use only a passive heatsink.

@gigyaster: You don't have to apologise for asking such questions. No one know everything and we're all here to help each other. It will help clear things up if you -

1. Tell us how you got the card - new or bought second-hand, a gift, salvaged from a junk pile, .......

2. Post a clear photo of it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ 

agreed on all points..


----------



## gigyaster (Mar 29, 2009)

well I can't give the pic right now.
And  yes I got the card from my cousin, it was lying idle and so he gave me. He also raised the possibility that the card may get out of order so I think the possibility is true enough, since its not working.
What you all say??
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe it's gone defunct, due to non-use.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 29, 2009)

^^ 

not due to non useage..  but maybe due to any damaged capacitors (wich may have broken w'out anyone's notice)..


----------



## pimpom (Mar 30, 2009)

Apart from capacitors that have gone bad with age, there are two common causes of defect when a computer part has not been stored or handled properly.

One is moisture which causes electrical leakage. The effect is usually temporary and goes away after drying out unless it has corroded parts of the circuit.

The other is static electricity. The human body can accumulate and retain hundreds of volts of static charge, especially in the dry season. Most of the electronics in computer hardware are made with CMOS technology that can withstand only a few volts. So, if you touch a sensitive part while your body is highly charged, the resultant discharge will zap through the very very thin layers of insulation inside the chips and damage them. Needless to say, the effect is permanent.

This is why we must always discharge ourselves before touching any computer hardware.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ 

rightly said... 

added: to discharge ourselves of static electricity (for those of u who dnt knw how).. jus touch any metal surface b4 touching ur PC.. or wear anti static strap/gloves


----------



## gigyaster (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ very helpful info


----------



## gigyaster (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey people, here's a update, after lots of effort (hit and trial) the monitor turns on when connected to that card but the display is all blur type with white lines and also the PC reboots after showing the desktop screen for about 10 seconds. Can it still be a hardware problem or is has something to do with bios and all??


----------



## yippee (Apr 1, 2009)

throw the card away that's what i'll advice...


----------



## pimpom (Apr 2, 2009)

It sure sounds like the card is dead or near dead. Since you got it for free and it's probably unuseable anyway, you might try this experiment. It is NOT intended to turn your card into a good one. It is simply a technical exercise to see if the card is really defective and if the defect is heat-related.

Put it in the fridge for, say, half an hour. Then fit it into your computer quickly and turn it on (before it has had time to warm up to room temperature), and see if it works for a short while.

If it doesn't, try the opposite. Before turning the computer on, blow on the card _briefly_ with a hair dryer - say 3 or 4 seconds. Then turn on the computer.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2009)

afai can see and judge, the card is gone completely, as the same thing happened to me (with my fx 5200).. so throw that card dude..


----------



## pimpom (Apr 2, 2009)

For the past few years, I've had the impression that there are more defective FX5200 cards than any other type. I have quite a few of them lying around somewhere - not mine, but other people's. I sold mine along with the rest of the computer after using it for a few months.

The FX5000 series was perhaps the least successful of NVidia's. It was an attempt to beak away from their traditional GeForce hierarchy, and maybe they attempted too big a leap in one go.

OTOH, the large number of defective ones may simply be because they were so widely sold.


----------



## gigyaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Seems it will be better if I throw away the card. Anyways, thnks for taking out time to advice me frns (honestly)


----------



## yippee (Apr 3, 2009)

you are welcome


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2009)

yup, not a problem..its better u throw the card....


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> Seems it will be better if I throw away the card.


No don't do that. Send it to me. I always wanted to rip open a useless card and check it out. Might as well do it now.


----------



## gigyaster (Apr 6, 2009)

^^
As mentioned earlier, my cousin gave me that card and now I have told him over phone that the card is out of order. He is asking for the card so that he can check it himself....he is a hardware engii you know and I have to return the card to him....sorry mate


----------

